# just want to fish !!



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

if anyone is going out on this weekend ,I would be willing to go and pay probably more than my share just to get out and catch some fish. I have no boat and am looking for someone that that knows where the fish are. i just want to fish , how about you???


----------



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fishing*

Hey if you are for hiring a guide for a half day and splitting the cost wth me I would be up for it. PM me if interested.


----------

